# Puxton carpet mill, kidderminster, March 2011



## TranKmasT (Mar 26, 2011)

> In 1898 Mr. F. Jelleyman was joined by his two sons, Mr. Fredrick John Robert Jelleyman and Mr. Sydney Francis Jelleyman - the firm was known as F.F. Jelleyman & Sons, and they commenced weaving. By 1900 they were producing Chenille and Brussels Wilton On 30th March 1910 a private limited company was formed and was now known as Jelleyman & Sons Ltd. The firm now had offices, a design studio, weaving and finishing sheds and a dyehouse .The dyehouse was the first on the river as it flowed into the town centre. In the days when the dyehouse vats discharged directly into the river Jelleymans was the first to colour the water.​



http://kidcivicsoc.org.uk/Downloads/puxtonmill_hkp398.pdf

























. 




















































. 

















*Thanks for looking.​*


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice pics, good to see some relics left, love the set of bellows


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 27, 2011)

TranKmasT said:


>



Love it.


----------



## scrappy (Mar 27, 2011)

wow i really like this! well done


----------



## muppet (Mar 27, 2011)

love the pics the place looks untouched so many bits and bobs left thanks for sharing


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 27, 2011)

fascinating place. Looks like the social club had a certain ambience


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow that is gawjus!! 
Especially loving the bar!  Absolutely stunning pics there mate, lighting is spot on.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, this is great...just the kind of place I love. Love the loom spindle 'sculptures', bellows and other fab remains...but the best bit for me is the metal wheel on the wall. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like a really good explore, thanks for sharing, loving the pics


----------



## noney82 (Mar 28, 2011)

great pictures, crazy seeing the size of the bellows thingy, i wish i was good with a camera. need to get myself out on a explore soon


----------



## night crawler (Mar 28, 2011)

Great report that and I loved the bar at the end all those old bottles.


----------



## cuboard (Mar 28, 2011)

very nice set dude looks like a rustic old place, the bottles are great, and there seems to be a few other intresting items also! nice 1


----------

